# Looking for Kinkajou Breeders in the UK Please!!! xx



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

hi as said above i am looking for kinkajou breeders in the UK if anyone knows of any please email or PM please thank's in advance.:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I think new world exotics in notts is getting some in after christmas : victory:

would give them a pm : victory:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

thank you for the reply ive been in touch with them but demand is so high and there arent many available so the chances of me getting one is very slim so looking for other breeders to contact aswell.
thank you though very greatfull : victory:

any one else know of any please get in touch!:2thumb:


----------



## slinkycustard (Nov 24, 2009)

do you need a license for one in the uk?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

slinkycustard said:


> do you need a license for one in the uk?


 
Nope :2thumb:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

i believe there is one on tska at the moment


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks guys keep em coming :2thumb:


----------



## New World Exotics (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi, we have two available. 
1 male 18 months
1 female 13 months

Contact me for more info.

Thanks,

Lucy


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

thank you everyone ive finished searching now i think i have found one...
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------

